# Wayward Spouse guide



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

I want my wife to read the post on what to expect from me, and what she should be doing (what she did wrong). I can't find it anywhere. Thanks in advance.

This is the long post, almost a waywards handbook.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Does no one know what I am talking about?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

It's in here...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html#post430739


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

Have her read http://www.lindajmacdonald.com/HOW_TO_HELP_11-06-10_FINAL_pdf-.pdf My WW found this book to be very useful


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Understanding Your Betrayed Spouse - A quick reference manual for unfaithful partners
How to Rebuild Your Spouse's Trust After an Affair (Wiki)
This little book has only 100 pages.
How to Help Your Spouse Heal From Your Affair: A Compact Manual for the Unfaithful
There's also e-book version aviable at the autor's page: Here


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

Differentguy said:


> I want my wife to read the post on what to expect from me, and what she should be doing (what she did wrong). I can't find it anywhere. Thanks in advance.
> 
> This is the long post, almost a waywards handbook.


I remember a poster saying something like this once on here"

You can give her the job and apartment ads from the newspaper, and when done she can use them to help pack the wedding crystal.

This might wake her up as to what she did wrong.

Hopefully you got a chuckle, as I did. I wish you luck on the journey. Make sure she earns everything you give her. Old marriage is dead, this is the start of a new one.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Acabado said:


> Understanding Your Betrayed Spouse - A quick reference manual for unfaithful partners
> How to Rebuild Your Spouse's Trust After an Affair (Wiki)
> This little book has only 100 pages.
> How to Help Your Spouse Heal From Your Affair: A Compact Manual for the Unfaithful
> There's also e-book version aviable at the autor's page: Here


I almost posted a link to the WikiHow page myself just now. These suggestions seemed to make sense to my WW, and I always thought they did a good job of explaining what I as the BS needed.


----------



## Differentguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks Philat.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Wishing you the best.


----------

